# GM and Cruise announce first mass-production self-driving car



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

"Today, we're announcing the first production design of a self-driving car that can be built at massive scale," Vogt said. "And more importantly, these vehicles can operate without a driver."

That means they have all the components in place, that "when the software's ready," Vogt added, they can remove the drivers and operate safely on roads.

https://techcrunch.com/2017/09/11/gm-and-cruise-announce-first-mass-production-self-driving-car/

Article says they'll be able to produce hundreds of thousands per year. Uber has about 300,000 drivers in the U.S. Cruise and GM alone will be able to replace every Uber driver their first year of production. Google and Chrysler aren't going to just roll over though. Nor are any of the companies in the SDC game. Yes, they have to get it right but there is also huge pressure to be the first to market. My guess is 2 yrs max before every Uber driver is replaced with SDC's.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> "Today, we're announcing the first production design of a self-driving car that can be built at massive scale," Vogt said. "And more importantly, these vehicles can operate without a driver."
> 
> That means they have all the components in place, that "when the software's ready," Vogt added, they can remove the drivers and operate safely on roads.
> 
> ...


"Vogt wouldn't give too many details about when he expected Cruise's fully autonomous software to be ready to be tested on public roads but said that he anticipates it will be a matter of months, not years."

https://www.recode.net/2017/9/11/16...g-cars-autonomous-chevy-bolt-electric-vehicle

"I HATE YOU TOMATO!"
Don't hate the Tomato, I'm just the messenger.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> ... these vehicles can operate without a driver."
> 
> ...... every Uber driver is replaced with SDC's.


There was a headless autopilot ev that was 'operated' without a driver, we all know it kept going and going and going.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

ntcindetroit said:


> There was a headless autopilot ev that was 'operated' without a driver, we all know it kept going and going and going.


Cute comment but really serves no purpose. GM just announced they will be able to produce at least 200,000 fully autonomous cars this year that won't require a driver. This is General Motors saying this, not me.

There are full time Uber drivers on here where Uber is their only source of income. Anyone that thinks they will still be driving for Uber two years from now is sadly mistaken.


----------



## tncindetroit (Aug 30, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> Cute comment but really serves no purpose. GM just announced they will be able to produce at least 200,000 fully autonomous cars this year that won't require a driver. This is General Motors saying this, not me.
> There are full time Uber drivers on here where Uber is their only source of income. Anyone that thinks they will still be driving for Uber two years from now is sadly mistaken.


Guess GM will have hard time to convince these so called Uber drivers to purchase Bolt or Cruise and put them into to serve Uber's riders. Will GM finance the purchase for Lyft?


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

tncindetroit said:


> ...Anyone that thinks they will still be driving for Uber two years from now is sadly mistaken.


Well, Uber's churning rate is 96% for ppl who held out as Uber driver before the SDC or unmanned taxi services. We'd forecast there is still shortage of Uber drivers as no uber riders likely to take a rideshare with no driver to be rated or complained.

What's good for Uber drivers is good for America. If GM can validate her SDC by offering Uber drivers a special finance so that Uber riders will feel it's a safe vehicle to rideshare with.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

tomatopaste said:


> "Today, we're announcing the first production design of a self-driving car that can be built at massive scale," Vogt said. "And more importantly, these vehicles can operate without a driver."
> 
> That means they have all the components in place, that "when the software's ready," Vogt added, they can remove the drivers and operate safely on roads.
> 
> ...


Did they ask if people want them?


----------



## tncindetroit (Aug 30, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> Did they ask if people want them?


Uber proves that if it's priced low enough, they will come. Even an Uber driver will buy one if price is right and pings are guaranteed to come your way. If Tesla and GM will price their SDC's low enough, where is Uber's sdc fit in this picture?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

tncindetroit said:


> Uber proves that if it's priced low enough, they will come. Even an Uber driver will buy one if price is right and pings are guaranteed to come your way. If Tesla and GM will price their SDC's low enough, where is Uber's sdc fit in this picture?


The fact that if the "price is low enough" is not a revelation given that you can't prove what has already been proven with all things transactional since the dawn of man, except something radically new that might inflame fears hitherto unseen, and no one knows until it happens how it will be received.

Therefore...

That fact doesn't necessarily comport to SDCs.


----------

